# شرح كيفية توصيل كونتاكتور مع الكارتة



## 8888 (14 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين شرح كيفية توصيل كونتاكتور مع الكارتة​


----------



## م&العامرى (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الطريقه سهله وبسيطه جدا ؟ بتوصل الكارته عادى وفى ريلاى فى الكارته مكتوب عليه com ! طبعا الكارته شغلها كله انها تخرج اشارة يعنى كهربه بتاخد الطرف اللى فى الكارته com على طرف من طرفى الموجود على جانبى الكونتاكتور . بتاكيد يكون الكونتاكتور مغذى بالكهرباء فيتم معرفه الارضى من الكهرباء واخد كوبرى من الطرف الارضى وتوصله بالطرف الثانى من جانبى الكونتاكتور .
.............؟ انا مستنى من حضرتك الرد ؟ شكرااا ؟


----------



## 8888 (15 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر يابشمهندس العامرى 
انا رسمت الدائرة وارجو النظر فيها والتأكد من صحتها​


----------



## م&العامرى (16 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?wngqzd0oc7z7joy
كيفيه توصيل كونتاكتور مع كارته ؟


----------



## 8888 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم يا م عمرى هى ده المهندسين ولا لبلاش*


----------



## م&العامرى (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس ده بس من زوئك وبعدين ده اقل واجب ممكن اقدمهولك .
..................شكرا...............


----------



## عبدالحميد محرز (24 يونيو 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## الاسيوطى الاسمر (17 أغسطس 2012)

الكونتاكتور له طرفان a1 و a2 لتغذيتة من الكارتة 12v


----------



## الاسيوطى الاسمر (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الكونتاكتور*​
*الزميل العزيز /**fawl*
*تحيه طيبه عطره*
*الكونتاكتور هو قلب دوائر التحكم الكهربيه فلا يمكنك تصميم دائرة تحكم كهربائيه دون وجود الكونتاكتور*
*وهو عباره عن كوويل كهربائى ملف يمر به التيار الكهرباءى فيولد مجالآ مغناطيسى على قلب الكونتاكتور فيقوم بتوصيل لقم الكونتاكتور التى يكون متصل به أطراف الدائره المعنيه بالتحكم*
*واليك صوره للكونتاكتور*

*

*

*ويستخدم الكونتاكتور لتشغيل الماكينات والأجهزة التى تتميز بفرق جهد عالى وستوى أمبير عالى عند التشغيل*
*والأن اليك دائره مبسطه عن طريقة توصيل الكونتاكتور*


​

*والكونتاكتور وبحق هو الحل السحرى لتوصيل الدوائر ذات الأحمال الكهربائيه العاليه*
*ويستخدم فى كل دوائر التحكم المعنيه بتشغيل المصانع وأجهزة التكييف التى تحتوى على ضواغط ذات جهد عالى وغيره الكثير والكثير*​


----------



## محمد فاروق الخشن (24 مارس 2013)

مششششششششكور


----------



## ahmad droeh (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور يااخي ولن انا ضعيف بالكهرباء المتعلقه بالكندكتورات ارجو الشرح اكثر اي مهذ يعني كارته وارجو توضيح تنقاط الكندكتور ولكم جزيل الشكر يا بشمهندس العامري


----------



## ahmad droeh (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو التوضيح ما هي الكارته وهل الكارته هي غير الريليه والكندكتور هل هم منفصلين وشكرا


----------



## محسن بدوي (12 يناير 2019)

مشكور وبارك الله لكم ويسر لكم كل عسير


----------

